# Dorsal Fin Injury



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I recently had some of my reds lay 2 different batches of eggs. During the guarding of the nest or even during the mating one of my reds dorsal fin right where it meets the body closer to the head end looks like its seperating. The wound is small only like cm if that but its right on the front part so when he swims its kinda flapping back more. Will that heal on its own?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

got a pic?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

im trying right now hes swimming so fast though its hard


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i hope you can see in these


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

from the pic it doesnt look too bad...it should grow back just fine though the dorsal fin might not be as long front to back...cant really tell from the pic though


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

should i be using any melafix or anything?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

zeefs said:


> should i be using any melafix or anything?


I would start dosing with MelaFix and a little salt, bump the temp, and do water changes every 2-3 days. Should heal in no time. Keep us posted.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd do nothing, looks very minor.

Keep an eye on it though.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok cool thanks guys i will keep u posted


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

melafix and temp bump yes i would not add salt yet....like Pman said it looks minor


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The fin may heal abit different but overall it should heal farily easily.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

my temp now is 80 what would u say bump it to


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

80's pretty good, either leave it there or take it somewhere up to 85.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok cool thanks man


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i ended up leaving the temp at 80 and using melafix, today is the third day and already it looks a lot better 
thanks everyone


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Fin is fully healed now, theres a small mark if you look really close. Good thing im using the melafix a different one of my reds smashed up his mouth pretty good fighting with the male guarding the nest area. man this breeding haS made them super aggressive


----------

